# A.O. Smith Pain



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Built in 8-04 this thing is pre FVIR, Power vent...Hot shot.
Go on a no hot water call.It is flashing the classic '6' error code so I clean the flame sensor rod,put all back and it fires after *tightly* putting the inner and outer doors back on.
I was called 3 days later same thing.
Show up and it's running?!
Well turns out that it is now intermittent.
Is the flame sensor out of specs?
I called tech support and they were already gone for the day.:furious:
I install Rheems.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

go here....

http://www.hotwater.com/products/residential/FVIRCleaning.pdf


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

16 yr old gas is pretty old for my area. We have a lime problem that fills them up by then. I would suggest a new heater before you spend much time trying to fix the old one.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

plumbpro said:


> 16 yr old gas is pretty old for my area. We have a lime problem that fills them up by then. I would suggest a new heater before you spend much time trying to fix the old one.


Fat finger disaese....
8 04

so....
NON FVIR from 2004..
Crap....I'll fix that...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> ...NON FVIR...


Oops. My link will be of no use. Sorry.


----------



## scottyk52 (Jan 29, 2011)

It seems every no hot water call we get is a power vent water heater. Always a error code. Mostly the flame rod sensor or flame vapor. We have tried all brands and seems the average lifespan around here is 6-8 years:blink: Seems to be mainly a AO Smith thing, but we have seen it on most brands. Most times customers have us pull them out and replace b/c they would rather pay for a new one than keep having to pay for call backs. Just remember to mention to them that it is not a regular draft gas water heater and the price is a lot more than the draft gas water heaters they are seeing in the sears and lowes ads!!!


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

My old boss used to call A. O. Smiths "The Service Techs Hard-on!" 
When I asked why
Because your working on them within 4 years its like todays cars dont last, built like crap, and has replacable parts!


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Seen this countless times. More often than not, the flame sense rod can be cleaned with some open mesh or screen cloth. After a while, though, they seem to get 'weak'. If I re-drill the mounting bracket, and mount the flame sense rod just a bit closer to the burner assembly, it works fine. Mount the rod about 1/8 inch from the burner, making sure that it is in the blue (hottest) part of the flame.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Better to use scotch brite, or steel wool. It is less abrasive, and doesn't put deep scratches in the flame sensor. 

You can measure the values of them, also. Need a meter that can read uf(micro farad)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a call today, pilot light will not light. I get to the house the heater is a GE 40 gal gas. I got good gas pressure, pilot will not light at all, it is a rent house of a good customer of mine. I go to HD I find that sell the GE heaters, I ask the guy in plumbing if they sell the thermostat. He informs me that I can call the phone number on the heater and they will send me one if it is under warranty. I tell him it is not under wannanty I need to purchase one. He says HD dont sell them, I ask who does and he says a wharehouse, I ask just what the heck do you call this place. I will be replacing the heater tomorrow with one I can get parts for.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Just had one last week. Got there fired right up but went out inside of a min. it tried the three times and locked out. Opened it up found the NOX screen/flame spreader rotted out called tech support and he told me I don't need it so I removed the screen thing and I reset it and watched the flame with door off saw the flame being pushed off the sense rod by the air coming in the open door. I reset the door and watch through the little opening and I see the same thing. Checked gas pressure burner is clean so I dig out what is left of the screen and set it to provide the most coverage over the pilot sense rod reset and voila 10 for 10 more than 2 mins on each relight. But not a single AO rep knows what I am talking about "Nox screen/flame spreader". I found one online. Morale is It needs the Nox screen to work regularly.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the service techs hard on....*



shakeyglenn68 said:


> My old boss used to call A. O. Smiths "The Service Techs Hard-on!"
> When I asked why
> Because your working on them within 4 years its like todays cars dont last, built like crap, and has replacable parts!


 
I totally agree, if you can work on one of those you can probably work on anything...

I wont touch one because you can kill a complete day without success or it will piss in your face in a few days again with the same problem....


I had my first totally* lint clogged* Bradford white heater today, i thought they could take anything but this laundry room was too much for it.....

 insead of trying to repair it, 
 I opted for a warranty change out..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Works great not endless hot water, but super quick recovery. I let a faucet run for an hour and never lost hot water, it did cool down some but was still tolerable.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

CBP said:


> Seen this countless times. More often than not, the flame sense rod can be cleaned with some open mesh or screen cloth. After a while, though, they seem to get 'weak'. If I re-drill the mounting bracket, and mount the flame sense rod just a bit closer to the burner assembly, it works fine. Mount the rod about 1/8 inch from the burner, making sure that it is in the blue (hottest) part of the flame.


 
No kidding I just did that a few months ago. actually the home owner drilled the hole for me or elongated it. The heater worked for 6 years. when the burner was on the sensor was just barley in the flame. Odd isn't it.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

PlumberDave said:


> Just had one last week. Got there fired right up but went out inside of a min. it tried the three times and locked out. Opened it up found the NOX screen/flame spreader rotted out called tech support and he told me I don't need it so I removed the screen thing and I reset it and watched the flame with door off saw the flame being pushed off the sense rod by the air coming in the open door. I reset the door and watch through the little opening and I see the same thing. Checked gas pressure burner is clean so I dig out what is left of the screen and set it to provide the most coverage over the pilot sense rod reset and voila 10 for 10 more than 2 mins on each relight. But not a single AO rep knows what I am talking about "Nox screen/flame spreader". I found one online. Morale is It needs the Nox screen to work regularly.


 Ahhhh I pulled the nox screen out at about the 6month mark because it cumbled on the flame sensor.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Works great not endless hot water, but super quick recovery. I let a faucet run for an hour and never lost hot water, it did cool down some but was still tolerable.


Nevermind


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Nothing but respect for you guys that handle AO Smith with ease. I. Have only had a few experiences servicing them and have left me with that dread fear when I walk in and see one lol.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

bigdaddyrob said:


> Nothing but respect for you guys that handle AO Smith with ease. I. Have only had a few experiences servicing them and have left me with that dread fear when I walk in and see one lol.


 

Same here. I'll clean the sensor and that's it. I tell them that before I even show up. I do not want to get into stocking all these different parts for power vent heaters in my area. Too many different models and brands. 


A plumber who is the authorized rep, about 30 of us send him work on these heaters. Best move out there.


----------

